# Brand New OOPS Baby for 2007



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I found an egg slipped by me last week-when I was checking under feathery bottoms, one was already removed and replaced with dummy, but this one was REAL and it was there for sometime.

This morning we have a bouncing fluffy yellow baby pigeon under Gracie.
Congratulations to Gracie and Jasper on their first OOPS baby.

Big brothers JJ and Jaxx, yes that's right.... we have two boys (BIG brothers),are doing well, but Bindy turned out to be Jasper Junior, and looks every bit like dad, and acts like him too, (I caught him sitting next to Gracie, roo-kooing,-tail sweeping the whole nine yards....just like hims daddy).  

Jaxx looks more like Gracie, except his coloring, he has her eyes and grunts alot like her. Everytime the two boys are together, they run to each other and fight...fight...fight...fight.

I'm not naming this baby, but I'm still thinking pink.  

I will post a pic or two later....as Jasper has had enough of me taking a peek


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

*What wnderful news Tereesa!Congrats on the new arrival i'm sure s/he will grow to be a pretty bird. Glad to hear JJ and Jasper are acting as brother should!
Can't wait for the pics! ​*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the wishes, I will share them with Jasper and Gracie.


----------



## Tess (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes lookin farward to many photo's


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations

Oops babies are so special.
Hope you have a girl this time 
Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Woohoo Treesa - another little oopsie! Love those oopsies. I haven't seen Pete on in a while but he will be pleased.

I am thinking pink, pink, pink.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OOPS, OOPS, OOPS..............congratulations.....(I think  )
My two oopsies are now residing inside with me. I'll have to post on my thread later. Can't wait for pics..............


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations to the happy Pige couple. I'll think pink with you for this one. Did you say that you have nestmates that are both male? So far as I know, I've never had that happen. I wonder how often same sex chicks hatch out of a clutch?

Margarret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone!

*....and thanks for thinking PINK! *



Margarret said:


> Congratulations to the happy Pige couple. *I'll think pink with you for this one. Did you say that you have nestmates that are both male? So far as I know, I've never had that happen. I wonder how often same sex chicks hatch out of a clutch?*
> Margarret


*.


Hi Margaret,

I have one couple that had nothing but males in each clutch, I finally deicded to replace one egg on their last clutch that hatched, and they had a boy AND GIRL! I sure hope that doesn't happen with Gracie and Jasper, I'm certainly not going to let them keep trying.*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Margarret said:


> Congratulations to the happy Pige couple. I'll think pink with you for this one. Did you say that you have nestmates that are both male? So far as I know, I've never had that happen. I wonder how often same sex chicks hatch out of a clutch?
> 
> Margarret


We had a pair of birds that produced only hens for 3 years. Then in 2005, we gave a few babies to a new flyer. One of them was off of this pair, and wouldn't you know it......it was a cock bird.  We did get the bird back though when this guy ran into trouble and had to give up the birds. Then we've got another pair that either produces one boy and one girl or two boys. Never have gotten a pair of girls from them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Treesa...looks like "OOPS" happens to the BEST!!

Welcome to the ever growin' (or so it seems  ) OOPS club!!

I will also send thoughts for PINK...can't have the Blues out -ah- manning the gals!  

I, too, look forward to pictures!

SENDING LOVE, HUGS and SCITCHES TO ALL!!

Shi & Squeaks (currently back in "daddy" mode!)


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Treesa and Renee,

Thanks for answering my gender question. Sounds like it is not that common but it does happen.

Margarret


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's the newest addition to Treesa's flock  Whatta cutie!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww .. how very precious! Congratulations, Treesa!

Terry


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations! Mom is beautiful and the baby is so sweet. What kind of pigeons are they?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jazicat said:


> Congratulations! Mom is beautiful and the baby is so sweet. What kind of pigeons are they?


I think they are Helmets .. I'm sure the proud Grandma will be on in the AM to say for sure 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you everyone for the Congratulations.  

Yes they are Helmets and that is daddy sitting with the baby, as it is his turn for nest duty. I will try to get one with Gracie, but she gets so upset with me I just don't have the heart. 



Pete,

Thank you SO much for taking the time to post "our grandbaby bird" pictures, I appreciate it. *


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

You're very welcome Treesa! I was away for 4 days with very limited internet access so this was one heck of a suprise to come home  I can't wait to see how s/he grows up and who s/he takes after


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Beautiful bird (and baby) 
Congratulations!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are some pics of Gracie sitting on their new bundle of joy with Jasper the proud dad by her side.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations!!! I love how puffy they get when setting on eggs.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Ooooh, congratulations!! So cute


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

These oops babies are just too cute for words. Loved the pictures!

Margarret


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

I agree they are cute and look plushy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks again, Pete, for posting the pics. I knew you would enjoy the new ones with Gracie in them.

Gracie gets really quite upset with me (or anyone) getting to close, and I gave up trying to see if I could move her so we could see the little one. 

She has a really wild look in her eyes (zombie like), as you can see, and she is still very scared and grunts all the time, anywhere she is, when you get close. So you can imagine how she gets when approached when she is in her nest.  

She is such a little beauty and I am trying to respect her bounderies.

Thank you all for the kind commments.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am sure that Pete is just GRINNIN' from ear to ear as "grandpa!"

Looks like Gracie is the epitome of a protective mom! 

Well, Treesa, time is on OUR side because the baby will grow and eventually not need ALL mom's attention! We will just have to be patient... (and, meanwhile, take _sneaky_ pictures!)

Keep those pics a'comin' and let us know if a name "comes" to you... 

Shi & Squeaks (wonderin' why HIS egg NEVER hatches!  )


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Shi,

I certainly will TRY again-pics I mean...

Today the baby is looking almost twice the size it was yesterday, and with a full crop. She is just looken like she is socomfy and contented and sleepy. Like she has been here forever....


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How's our new lil one doing, I hope all is well!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh my! What a cute little Ooopsie!
And her parents are just gorgeous so I bet she will be too.
Congrats! (and i am thinking pink...pink...pink...)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sorry about not updating Pete, and thank you for your kind comments, Karen.

The baby is growing in leaps and bounds, and I was going to update with a pic, but the camera needs new batteries. 

There was an intruder, neighbor pigeon...I think, that entered the nest, and left my youngster with an small injury, don't know how this happened as Gracie and Jasper didn't leave the nest, it must have been a scuffle and fight going on inside the nest. Her skin was scraped loose,there was hardly any blood-and I have treated it with ointment, but it has left a small scar like tissue on her back. I could have cried...poor little thing, and am going to take her to my rehabber and see what can be done about it, if anything. Gracie has a major hissy fit every time I even come near and check her.

Other then that she is gorgeous, and getting all her feathers and sitting there looking at me as pretty and plump as you please. Since she has hatched I have been replacing her box with paper towels, no newspaper for the little ones. I would not have ever used newspaper, but since she was an oops, that was it.

Mom and dad are now watching the baby from a distance, but when I come close they are right there on the spot to wing slap me.*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, I am sorry to hear the baby is injured. Sounds as though it is not that bad, I hope.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I called Doreen (our rehabber & friend) and she said the baby is really too young to do anything about it now, however she said it may gradually disappear when the she grows up. She said give it time as it may go away all together by the baby just growing, she has seen that happen before. I just thought it would be easier for her to see it now as the feathers are not grown out and its easy to see.

I will bring the baby over when it is grown and see if anything can be done-if it doesn't change. If the piece of skin/scar tissue still poses any kind of problem, then she will advise or take action as needed.

Meanwhile, she is not run-way model/show model material anymore.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sure she is is, even with the little defect. Besides if the feathers grow over it will hardly be noticable.
Poor baby, as long as she is not in pain a little scar won't matter.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Reti,


She looks very content, it just looks weird sticking out... but there is no wound...just scar/skin tissue.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*.p.s.*

Beautiful young ones. The O.O.P.S. stands for Our Own Pigeon Surprise.
Congrats.

George


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Avion said:


> Beautiful young ones. The O.O.P.S. stands for Our Own Pigeon Surprise.
> Congrats.
> George


LOL!   

Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What cuties....Mom and Dad included.  I hope the little guy is feeling well after his run-in with the nosy neighbor.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Poor baby, I hope s/he is feeling ok after that run in with the mean ol' neighbor  Show quality or not s/he'll still be stunning and a precious gift from God


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Poor baby, I hope s/he is feeling ok after that run in with the mean ol' neighbor  Show quality or not s/he'll still be stunning and a precious gift from God


Thank you maryjane, and Pete.

She is just as precious as ever, and hopefully a she.  

It is just frustrating that they (and I) went to great lengths to procure them a nice cubby and got them off of the floor, because I was worried about them being invaded by curious males/onlookers, where they were in view of all my birds. Oh welll.....

Anyway, I moved the likely suspect, Silver out with her hubby-as they have more real estate, and Gracie and Jasper have now taken over the cubby right next door, as I put another basket in it. Hopefully giving them the extra real-estate will help. The homers are not likely to give up so easy, but the new basket inside will deter them.

Now I need to get the new batteries in the camera.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is my little one today.


I just cleaned her basket in the morning, and wouldn't you know it she is sitting right in the poop. She is moving around now and walking a little. 

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2468329120070319248tAIIxC


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

What a wee darling Treesa! Mom and Dad are gorgeous too!

Lindi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Lindi, appreciate your comments.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

ooohhhhh, give her/him a kiss from me, please.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

She is gorgeous - even sitting in poop!  It is so heartwarming that Jasper, who had been alone, now has a robust family to call his own. Treesa, they are all beautiful.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> ooohhhhh, give her/him a kiss from me, please.
> Reti


*Thanks Reti, I will give the baby a kiss from you.*




Lady Tarheel said:


> She is gorgeous - even sitting in poop!  It is so heartwarming that Jasper, who had been alone, now has a robust family to call his own. Treesa, they are all beautiful.




*Hi Maggie,

Thank you. I was thinking the other day, how blessed we are to have 5 Helmets now, that never would have been possible without the beautiful Gracie, and for Pete... making it all possible.*


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a lil sweetheart she is  Keep those pics coming and keep my fingers & toes crossed she definatelt is a she


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Pete, there will be more pics coming.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOOKING REAL GOOD, Treesa!!!

She sure is a cutie! I will keep saying "she" until we know differently!

I know Pete is SOOOOO PROUD!!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Treesa was kind enough to send me some pics of our newest lil bundle of joy so I have to share them with everyone!!! SHE is looking just like HER mom, I hope she turns out to be a lil girl.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,


The pics look great. WOW! Thank you so much for posting them.  


FYI.... everyone,

I was concerned about her legs seeming to be kind of apart, you can see it clearly in the one pic...so they are now taped.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

She is just a gorgeous, lovely baby. Pictures are so good but there was a good subject.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! That is a positively gorgeous youngster! I'm envious  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Shi....I didn't see your post earlier.

Thanks Maggie and Terry.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, they grow like weeds, don't they?
She is adorable, such a sweet little baby, just want to cuddle with her.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Reti, you can come and cuddle her anytime, just make sure to bring Tiny with you, so he can get a good cuddle from me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a pretty baby. They do grow so fast!!..........You know, Reti is picking up a Helmet on Friday. I've got a call in to the AHA trying to find the owner, but you know how that goes sometimes.  Maybe you could add this one to your flock??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> What a pretty baby. They do grow so fast!!..........You know, Reti is picking up a Helmet on Friday. I've got a call in to the AHA trying to find the owner, but you know how that goes sometimes.  Maybe you could add this one to your flock??


Thanks for the heads up, Renee...I told her I would take the Helmet...and hope it is a girl...but it looks like a boy from the pic....doesn't matter...anyway

Thanks again...Renee.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVE the recent set of pictures...especially the FIRST one with the wing coming up...as if to say, "just a leeeetle bit closer and I'm going to SO Wing Fu you!"   

Hope legs will be OK. Almost looks like she ate so much she has to widen her stance to balance!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches!

Shi & Squeaks

Thanks for posting the pics, Pete!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Shi,

The baby is definitely well fed, as I hear her peeping morning, noon and night for more. 

I change her papers daily and everyday it is full of poop, so she is defenitely an eating and pooping machine.

Her legs look better and hopefully they will stay this way when the tape is removed.

Thanks.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Treesa was kind enought to once again send me some more pics of our new grandfid, this time she's taking her first bath!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Growing like the proverbial weed, all right!!

She looks like she had a wonderful time in that bath!!

Pete is STILL struttin' around with pride!!!   

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how adorable. 
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete,

Thanks for posting the pics, they look great.


Thank you Shi and Reti,

That is her big brother in the background, he is just like his daddy, Jasper. .....flirting with any and all hens.  They are such cute characters and such little busy bodies.

I'm still hoping this little one is a hen, maybe big brother already knows....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, she is so beautiful and best of all looks healthy and happy. They really are gorgeous pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Maggie, we are definitely growing in number in the Helmet population. They are cuty pis and have personalities plus!


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

They're so pretty! I love the bathing pics. White birds are my favourites; they look so soft and huggable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Fever, this little one is OH SO HUGGIBLE.....


----------

